# adrenaline/nervousness and increased IBS symptoms



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

Ok, my adrenaline levels have been quite high today, and my IBS seems to be acting up more than usual... well, ok so I'm nervous too







Just made an appointment to go get pierced in roughly 6 hours (getting both nipples done... *cringe*) I'm worried that the nervousness and high adrenaline might cause my IBS to escalate and I've been having D more frequently as the day has progressed... I guess what I'm most scared of, is that I'm gonna have a sudden "10 second" warning right when I'm getting pierced, and then what do you do? you're kinda stuck there with a needle about to enter your skin, and can't really say... hold on I gotta run to the bathroom







I plan to load up on immodium and take my levsin before, as well as try to focus on staying calm and relaxed, and hopefully all will go well.... but I'm wondering if anyone else has had IBS problems either when getting pierced or getting a tattoo, and how you handled it? I'm not that worried about the pain anymore... I've had my tongue and eyebrow done, and those were both less painful than getting my ears pierced... which is much less pain than I was expecting... so hopefully this will be the same


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

Kinetic-It won't take long to get pierced. I had my bellybutton pierced and it took maybe 2-3 minutes. Don't be nervous! I'm the biggest wuss and it wasn't bad. It's so quick when they pierce you.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

*smile* thanks!yeah I remember my tongue and eyebrow didn't take very long... but this time I'm getting 2 at once... so there's the delay in between, and the whole anticipation thing... ugh... my body is goin nuts! =P already took 2 immodium, but I can tell it's not gonna be enough... but hey... it'll be worth it... I've wanted to do this for years, but always end up chickening out







but this time I'm going through with it... just hope I can manage to sleep







since I usually sleep on my side/stomach...


----------



## kerrang_girl (Jun 26, 2002)

I notice that you posted your message yesterday. I just want to ask how the piercing went? I also have my tongue and eyebrow pierced (and belly button). I dont think i'll get any more but they are very addictive, eh?! Is the after pain alright? I think my tongue had the worst after pain! Kat xx


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

oh yeah! heh I posted after I got it done, but forgot to put one here too... oops! Yeah I think I'm done now... can't think of any other piercings I'd want... but tattoos on the other hand.... lol... anyway, it went better than I was expecting... the first one barely hurt at all... the second... well... it hurt... but only for a moment, and I managed to stay calm and relaxed through it, so it wasn't bad. I slept fine last night, and they're only sore from the slight swelling I think... (just took ibuprofin) however, my ibs symptoms have really noticeably flared up... started getting some abdominal pains that I haven't had in months, and the alternating D & C again... I'm hoping it calms down again once the rush passes...







if not, I'll havta work at gettin rid of the symptoms again... but I'm glad I got it done







and it's also possible that the abdominal pain is from the ibuprofin... I'm watchin it all closely to see if I can make a little more sense of it


----------



## Poetess (Oct 4, 2001)

hey i want to get my tongue pierced! whats the process, how long does it take, and does it hurt?!


----------



## cristina21 (Apr 24, 2002)

kinetic i had my bellybutton pierced also and it didnt take long but i was nervous last year when i had a tatoo done .. i mean that took like 40 min and it was in the back ,. in the lower part right about the (_._) !!! so i was really freaking out bfore but when i was there the guy was so nice and funny my nervousness went away and also it hurt a F#)$(#= lot so i had my head thinking about other stuff than IBS like: OUCH!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

poetess- tongue piercing isn't bad at all... didn't hurt at all, and only took 5 minutes tops for the whole process... just take advil regularly to keep the swelling down.cristina- youch... yeah I'd be worried too about gettin one there... mine's on my upper back between my shoulder blades, and it didn't hurt at all except for the last 5 mins... took about an hour and 20 mins total. still gotta decide where the next one is gonna go.... I wanna be able to see it this time... hehe I forget i have one cuz I almost never see it.


----------

